# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene vragen over zorginstellingen >  Vraag over MRI

## kayro

hallo,

Weet iemand het verschil tussen een mri met en zonder vloeistof.
En ik heb al meerdere mri scans gehad, maar er ging vandaag iets anders dan anders.

Er werd door de koptelefoon gezegd dat ik klaar was en dat ik eruit mocht.
Maar er gebeurde niets, lag nog steeds in de tunnel, ik kon een klein stukje zien van het kantoortje waar ze zaten en iedereen was heen en weer aan het lopen.

toen kwam de melding door de koptelefoon, sorry, sorry maar we zijn u niet vergeten hoor. en het was weer even stil, daarna de mededeling, er komt even een dokter naar u kijken.
Na 5 minuten mocht ik eruit en vroeg waarom die dokter moest kijken, dit werd genegeerd met de woorden, u had toch wel al een afspraak voor de uitslag, toch? 
vond het zo raar gaan.
weet iemand of er altijd even een arts komt kijken?

----------


## Déylanna

Hey Kayro,

Dat ze een dokter erbij hebben geroepen dat kan nog weleens voorkomen.
Als er voor de radioloog, die de mri scan heeft uitgevoerd, iets onduidelijk is, of gewoon wil weten of de scan van een bepaald lichaamsdeel duidelijk genoeg in beeld is gebracht, dan wordt er een dokter bij geroepen die dan snel even de foto's van de mri bekijkt.
Ik heb ook weleens een mri scan gehad, en toen werd er ook een dokter bij geroepen. Ik heb toen ook gevragen wat de reden daarvan was, en de radioloog zei toen tegen mij dat ze aan die dokter navraag gingen doen of de organen die in beeld moesten, duidelijk genoeg waren.
Ik weet natuurlijk niet waar ze bij jou een mri scan van hebben gemaakt en wat de reden daarvan is, maar ik vindt wel dat het ziekenhuis een vaag antwoordt geeft.
Maar op je vraag of er altijd een arts even een arts komt kijken, kan ik je zeggen dat dat inderdaad zo nu en dan voorkomt, en dat dat niet altijd iets wil zeggen of de uitslag van je mri scan.

groetjes
Deylanna

----------


## kayro

Hoi Deylanna,

Bedankt voor je reactie, ze hebben bij mij een scan gemaakt van mijn ruggenmerg.
ben blij te horen dat het dus normaal is, kreeg z'n raar gevoel erbij, vooral omdat ik geen normaal antwoord kreeg.

Weet jij misschien dan ook wat het verschil is tussen met en zonder vloeistof?

groetjes Danielle

----------


## Felice

Hoi Kayro,

Ik kan me helemaal aansluiten bij Deylanne, zo gaat dat inderdaad. Met of zonder vloeistof weet ik niet, misschien kun je dat wel vinden via google, maar ik vind dat je daar dat ziekenhuis gewoon voor moet bellen en die vraag voor leggen, en zeggen dat je daar vragen over hebt en je daar onzeker over voelt.
Gegarandeerd dat je een antwoord krijgt!
Succes hoor! Groetjes, Felice

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi Kayro,


Je vraagt wat het verschil tussen een mri met of zonder vloeistof, ik neem aan dat je hiermee het contrastvloeistof bedoelt?
Als er tijdens een mri contrastvloeistof wordt gebruikt dan is dat om de verschillen tussen de weefsels en de bloedvaten goed op de scan te laten zien. Het contrastvloeistof wordt door een infuusslang ingespoten in de arm.
Zonder contrastvloeistof is het verschil tussen de weefsels en de bloedvaten ook wel te zien, maar minder goed.
Dat is dus het verschil tuusen met of zonder contrastvloeistof.
Ik hoor het wel van je of dit voor je een duidelijk antwoordt is.
Sterkte!!

groet
Deylanna

----------


## albertus

Hoi kayro.

Je vraag over een mri met of zonder vloeistof kan ik kort maar krachtig zijn.
Een mri zonder contrast vloeistof laat niet alles zien,dwz.de botten wel,voor zover ik weet de organen ook en wat belangrijk is de eventuele dingen (zoals tumoren)die niet normaal zijn moeten ze allemaal kunnen zien.
Een mri met contrastvloeistof wordt toegepast als ze het vermoeden hebben dat er vocht kan zitten en wanneer ze een gedetailleerde scan van een bepaalde lichaamsdeel/bewegingsaparaat bv.knie,schouder willen hebben.
Helaas doen ze dit alleen pas op het allerlaatste moment vanwege het kostenplaatje.

----------


## John_Swain

OH! Ik haat MRI!!  :Mad: 
Je hebt altijd het gevoel dat je vast komt te zitten.
eentonig geluid en die koptelefoon zit ook te ongemakkelijk strak.
Muziekje ofzo kan ook geen kwaad...

Mooi verhaal ff,
moest ooit een keer een mri doen.
wist ik veel, me oma die toen mee ging zei tegen mij dat ik wat scans moest uitvoeren.
ik dacht ooooh zo gepiept.. even met zon ding op je borst en je bent weer weg jongie...
Mooi niet heh!! Moest ik een MRI doen! Ik was boos, OH! :O
Afijn half naakt stond ik dus voor de deuren van de mri.
ik keek de zuster lachend aan en zei, je denk toch niet dat ik in dat ding gaat liggen heh?  :Big Grin:  de Zuster keek me glimlachend knikkend aan. YUP! zei ze toen nog even vast stellend.
Ja DAAAAAG!! Bekijk het lekker. zei ik met me onderbroek nog aan...
Ik moet altijd geestelijk voorbereid zijn voor dit soort akties. MINIMAAL 2 weken van te voren! Me oma pushte me nog dat ik me niet moest aanstellen...
Stap er lekker zelf in dan, zei ik boos.  :Mad: 
De zuster had moeite met haar lach in te houden...
Ik trok me broek weer aan en zei, ik ben weg!
Oma hield me tegen. De zuster zei toen tegen ons. tjah uiteindelijk is het de patient die bepaalt wat er gaat gebeuren. Een brede glimlach verscheen er op mijn gezicht. Zo, nu jij, ik keek mijn oma breed glimlachend aan.
Nah goed dan...
Teleurgesteld liep me oma de mri kamer weer uit...
Volgens mij geniet ze ook gewoon dat ik leed heb...

Afijn genoeg over mij... :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Een MRI mét contrastvloeistof laat ook de zenuwbanen zien.

Ik heb al een boel MRI's achter de rug en vind er niets érgs aan ... enkel dat oorverdovende geluid wat me even hoofdpijn bezorgd, maar de laatste keer lag ik in een gloednieuwe en die was véél stiller  :Wink: .

----------


## John_Swain

> Een MRI mét contrastvloeistof laat ook de zenuwbanen zien.
> 
> Ik heb al een boel MRI's achter de rug en vind er niets érgs aan ... enkel dat oorverdovende geluid wat me even hoofdpijn bezorgd, maar de laatste keer lag ik in een gloednieuwe en die was véél stiller .


ja dat vertelde de specialist mij ook al. dat die dngen al heel wat stiller zijn geworden dan voorheen.
maar ja wat kan ik verstaan onder stiller?
bestaat dat eentonig geluid nog steeds eigenlijk?

----------

